# Are Plants Sentient?



## Admin (Jul 24, 2004)

i think most every can agree that plants are alive... but are they sentient?

are there beings (other than Buddhas) that aren't sentient and thus can't reach enlightenment (in a future rebirth) or aren't effected by samsara?


----------



## Arvind (Jul 24, 2004)

I understand sentient meaning feelings.. is that correct?
If yes, then researches did show that plants have feelings, and do react differently in case of pain, pleasure, enjoyment, music etc. I dont what kind of 'graph' they call it though.

If no, then I look forward to learned members' reply.

Regards.


----------



## Maize (Jan 8, 2005)

Sentient means conscious, or capable of feeling and perceiving. 

To my knowledge, plants are not subject to samsara, but I could be wrong about that.


----------

